# Gus is Missing



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I am so sorry about your kitty missing. 

Have you tried printing out leaflets and placing them all around the neighbourhood? Ask all neighbours to check their barns and anywhere where a cat could hide... 

Make sure you put a photo of your cat on the leaflet and your phone number where people can reach you. 
Maybe offered some reward for whoever finds him. 

Call around the vets and animal shelters in the area to see if anyone brought him in. 

Hope you find him or he comes back home unharmed. 

Good luck.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Wild Kitten thanks for your good tips. I can't access either of our printers for some reason but will have my husband fix it and print out fliers when he gets home. I hadn't thought to ask at vets offices. Thanks!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

*Gus is Back!!*

My husband came home from work early and found Gus in the shed. I'm so relieved! I looked there this morning but didn't see or hear the cat. He was hiding behind boxes in a dark corner.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am _so sorry _to hear sweet Gus is missing! I hope you post soon to say he's back home and safe. *Wild Kitten* already gave you great advice. Saw these tips on-line and thought they might help in the search. BEST OF LUCK and please let us know how things go!:clover:
Tree House Humane Society: How to Find a Lost Cat
Be a detective
As you search for your cat, ask everyone you meet if they’ve seen him. *Children are particularly good sources of information* as they are usually outdoors more often than adults. Ask people walking dogs,* the mail carrier,* owners of nearby businesses, and people coming to and from work. The more people you include in your search, the more likely you are to find your cat.

Post signs
As soon as possible after losing a cat, post signs to alert the neighborhood. Put a good description and photo of your cat on your signs, and make sure to offer a reward. Color copies are generally preferable to properly distinguish your cat’s features. Include where and when the cat was lost and a telephone number and email address where you can be reached. If your cat has been microchipped, include the microchip identification number (also, alert the microchip company that your cat is lost). To be effective, you must blanket your area with these lost signs, beginning within a one or two block radius and gradually expanding the area. Ask friends to help you slide signs under the doors of neighbors’ houses and apartments, and to post them at local businesses and veterinary hospitals. Place the flyers in visible areas, even on the windshields of parked cars.

Offering a reward
Offer what you can afford. It’s not the amount as much as the idea that seems to motivate people. Children are especially likely to help when they hear about a reward. Rewards of $100 or more are not uncommon today, and, if you have been searching for a long time, offering an increased reward may help spark renewed interest and effort from neighbors and friends.

Set up a temporary outdoor feeding station
Leave fresh food and water outside on a porch or in a sheltered area close to your home. Set up a large, sturdy box lined with an old towel or other items that smell familiar to your cat. If your lost cat should return while you are asleep or away from home, food, and shelter may save his life.

When to look
The best time to look for a lost cat is when it’s dark and streets are quiet as the cat may be too fearful to come out during the day when there is more activity from people and traffic. Take a flashlight with you and search under parked cars, in yards, under bushes, and in alleys. It’s a good idea to take a friend along at night for safety and to bring some canned cat food or tuna or salmon to attract your cat.

Notify humane agencies
Call all the animal shelters and veterinary hospitals in your area, beginning with the municipal animal control agency. Be sure to provide a good description of the lost cat and ask them to post your sign or take down specific information on your cat, should he be brought there later. Consider delivering a photo of your cat or sending a picture via email—so many cats look alike, it's hard to provide a comprehensive description over the phone. Be sure to continually and frequently check with shelters as unclaimed animals often are at risk of being euthanized.

Place ads in newspapers and on websites
Be sure to post a lost ad in the Lost and Found classified section of all local newspapers or on websites such as craigslist.com, petfinder.com, pets911.com, lost-pet.org, and lostpetsos.org. Beware of people answering your ad but asking for reward money before they return the cat—this almost always is a scam. You also should read the Found ads or entries in all the local papers or the aforementioned websites, just in case a caring person found your cat and is trying to find you. 

Once your cat is home
Check your cat for possible bite wounds or cuts or scrapes which may require immediate veterinary attention. Initially, keep him separated from other pets in the household until you have determined that he is healthy and reacclimated to his environment. A visit to your veterinarian is necessary to check for infectious disease and parasites. Be sure to have your veterinarian insert a registered microchip if the cat does not already have one.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to hear Gus has been found!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

jazzipoodle said:


> My husband came home from work early and found Gus in the shed. I'm so relieved! I looked there this morning but didn't see or hear the cat. He was hiding behind boxes in a dark corner.


*YAY! * I just submitted a post and then saw yours! Doing the happy dance in Jersey!! :dancing2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW!!!! Glad you found him!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so happy you found him. Yipee, but what a scare. I also have to be careful with the doors so my Tali doesn't get out. Maybe you would want to put a collar on him with a bell and take it off when everyone goes to sleep, and back on in the morning?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I am SO glad that Gus is home safe!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

jazzipoodle said:


> My husband came home from work early and found Gus in the shed. I'm so relieved! I looked there this morning but didn't see or hear the cat. He was hiding behind boxes in a dark corner.


I'm so glad you found him! I'm so glad he's safe. Bet he got a HUGE cuddle from you 
I'm really happy for you! :hug: 
I know how it feels to lose an animal even just for a short time, makes you imagine the worst things happened to him.

Happened to me twice, once with my own little dog, he was just after surgery and in pain, We were just about to go to sleep so I wanted him to pee before bedtime - he refused to go out to the back so I let him out to my front garden and he found a hole in the fence and took off! I looked for him everywhere, I was so worried, he was on painkillers still had his stitches in... and it was pouring down with rain, at 2am. 
My ex called me about an hour later asking me why is the dog outside his house.. I was so relieved. He actually went all the way to my exe's house and barked under his window. Poor baby was probably trying to escape the pain. My ex brought him back the next morning. 

Second time it was my friends little JRT, she had guests around and they were not careful enough and she slipped out probably just to sniff something and they closed the door. She was missing all night, we hang out leaflets and looked for her everywhere, the next morning a neighbour found her hiding under a bush in her garden.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, we're thrilled that Gus is safely in the house! My husband came home early with nice flyers. He said he knew I was worried but I know he was too. Thanks for all the great tips on finding Gus. I'm going to get him microchipped. He's had his cuddles and cookies. Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Wild Kitten said:


> I'm so glad you found him! I'm so glad he's safe. Bet he got a HUGE cuddle from you
> I'm really happy for you! :hug:
> I know how it feels to lose an animal even just for a short time, makes you imagine the worst things happened to him.
> 
> ...


It must have been really scary to have your dog run off after surgery. I'm so glad he went to a safe place. I'm surprised the JRT was hiding under a bush but so good you found her. You're right my imagination did imagine the worst things happening to my cat. We are going to be very careful about the door. Gus didn't have a good time so hopefully he won't be so determined to go outside.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

The JRT was a very scardy little girl at the time, and very young too... she is a bit better now - not as scared of everything.
She did not run off to roam, as many other dogs would, she probably just slipped out the door to sniff something nearby and pee and was going right back in but the gusts did not notice her going out and closed the door locking her out - was probably about 6pm. 

My friend was SO mad, she even asked them where is Penny and the woman replied "Oh she is inside, probably went upstairs" so my friend trusted her.... BIG MISTAKE.... it wasn't until the guests left and she was calling her that she noticed her missing, it was a few hours since she was locked out. I think they left her house after 9pm.
She called me just before midnight for help telling me that her dog was missing ....... she didn't know who else to call. 
She was blaming herself that she should have checked, imagined all sorts of bad things happening to the dog.... 

I created and printed leaflets for her, registered her on the dog shelter's' website that her dog was lost with posting a picture too.... then we went out to hang the leaflets so people would see them on their way to work...... We were just doing something to stop us from going crazy with worry.... lol

It was lucky and a big relief that she was found in the morning (around 9am). 

We think that she was scared outside in the dark and maybe tried to get into her back garden through the neighbours one...... but didn't manage so she just hid under a bush. 
The neighbour's son noticed her from the window when he woke up. 

Then I had to go around and collect all the leaflets too....... lol..... didn't want people worrying about Penny once she was found


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad you have found him - microchipping is an excellent idea, just in case he ever slips out again. What a sensible cat to find somewhere safe to hide!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

You didn't say was he OK? No signs of fights or puncture wounds? Just scared?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

jazzipoodle said:


> Yes, we're thrilled that Gus is safely in the house! My husband came home early with nice flyers. He said he knew I was worried but I know he was too. Thanks for all the great tips on finding Gus. I'm going to get him microchipped. He's had his cuddles and cookies. Thanks for all the good wishes.


I was going to ask if he was microchipped. Get it done asap. Then make sure you register with the chip manufacturer online. At my vet's office they told us not to forget that part. If you don't have a record associated with the chip number it won't do any good. You can put a picture with the record too.

Save the flyers, hopefully you won't need them, but if he takes that little unauthorized trip out the door again you will already have them to put out. I do hope that he learned his lesson about staying in the house though.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Wild Kitten you a wonderful friend to have in a time of need! Feelingdoc he was fine, I think he spent the whole day in the shed. He was hiding in the corner just terrified. His adventure wasn't fun like he thought. I hope that was enough for him. I told my husband to save the flyers just in case. It was so wonderful to get him back. I didn't realize just how much I love Gus till he vanished. I guess it's a life lesson to appreciate what you've got and not take things for granted.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad to hear Gus is not lost after all! Please get him chipped so you won't have to go through that again. Hurray that he is back!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Phew~ That's scary. I'm so glad that Gus has been found. 

So happy for you and Gus.


----------

